
Winston: Take Back Control of Your Online Privacy - emeraldd
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/winstonprivacy/winston-the-worlds-most-advanced-online-privacy-device?ref=dc05nt&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=paidsocial&utm_campaign=04.06.2019+TCF+Ads+V1+Lookalikes&fbclid=IwAR0JYrVz07TPsmr1HMrWyntIyhCjS6YitM_h7ktJiUPIM0GD88ClRUpYgSM
======
emeraldd
I wonder how different this is from a custom router box running something like
pi-hole ...

